# My Wine Making and Storage Area



## admiral (Nov 29, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my wine storage area and my current working projects:

This is my storage area. 







These are my works in progress:






These guys are from left to right:

Mosti Mondiale Sauvignon Blanc, RJS Orange Chocolate Port, Spiced Hard Cider, and Red Mountain Cabernet Sauvignon.

Unseen, aging in carboys, Old Vines Zinfandel, Mosti Mondiale Amarone, Stag's Leap District Merlot, Mosti Mondiale Pinot Grigo, and Outback Chardonnay.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 29, 2009)

Those look great and that's a great selection you have . The Mosti Amarone- which one is that. I have done a few and am just finishing up a bottle (lasted 3 days) of Mosti All Juice Amarone. It is good, but the Rennaissance Amarone is much fuller bodied with the raisins it comes with.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 29, 2009)

all looks great...i like that sample valve...is it glass or plastic?


----------



## admiral (Nov 29, 2009)

Al, it is plastic. It came in the better bottle. As I noted elsewhere, I rarely use better bottles but necessity called in this case.

Rich, I will have to try the Renaissance. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2009)

I like that red vacuum unit on the shelf above!



Same one I have!


----------



## Scott B (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks Great!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 29, 2009)

Looking good there Admiral.


----------



## gaudet (Nov 29, 2009)

21 gun salute to the Admiral.................... 

Looking ship shape....


----------



## vcasey (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks great!
VC


----------



## admiral (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks, folks!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 30, 2009)

Good taste in posters!


----------



## admiral (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks! That's right, I saw posters like these in your winery. They are nice. I got them as a gift from SWMBO when I started my winery last year.


----------



## nursejohn (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice rack!





I like your area. Good setup and those wines look tasty


----------

